# Average price of monthly lessons???



## Fing Fang Foom

How much do you pay for monthly costs?

Feel free to post about other places you have in town as well, as well as discounts for additional members too


----------



## terryl965

Well we are $95.00 per month with unlimited classes, we have a family plan that is $200.00 for up to five members same family no cousins. The average around me is $ 125.00 and that gets you three classes per week.


----------



## ATC

Yes the average around here is between $125 and $135 per month. I am sure there is cheaper but not by much in this area that I am in.


----------



## ralphmcpherson

We are $50 per month. If you pay 3 months at a time it is $135 for the 3 months.


----------



## jda

$99 for 13 weeks.  Two days a week.
Jim


----------



## SamanthaC

£30 per month or £5 per lesson when I was going once per week I paid per lesson, when I stepped up the training and I now go 3/4 times a week I switched to monthly


----------



## terryl965

Fing Fang Foom said:


> How much do you pay for monthly costs?
> 
> Feel free to post about other places you have in town as well, as well as discounts for additional members too


 
I believe the question should also include if they are in arec. center, church or a commercial building. This will help in uinderstanding how some are $125.00 and others are $50.00.


----------



## ralphmcpherson

terryl965 said:


> I believe the question should also include if they are in arec. center, church or a commercial building. This will help in uinderstanding how some are $125.00 and others are $50.00.


 Most of the classes at the club I train at are in school halls. Our instructor brings all hogus, kicking pads etc to class and the school lets us use their mats. The halls are about 50 metres x 20 metres and have seating for the parents/wives etc at the back.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Fing Fang Foom said:


> How much do you pay for monthly costs?
> 
> Feel free to post about other places you have in town as well, as well as discounts for additional members too



$50 per month for twice weekly 2.5 hour lessons.  $75 for three times per week lessons.  No discount for families, no contracts.  Dedicated building, all equipment except gi's provided (some bring their own sparring gear).  Promotions $10.  Probably the best prices I've seen ever, but the instruction is top-notch, from some of the finest Isshin-Ryu instructors in the country.  None take a salary, which is why prices are so low.  This is strictly a labor of love for my sensei.

http://hollowaysisshinryu.com/


----------



## harlan

The local Chung Do Kwan group that we associate with is, I think, $30/month and operates out of a town hall/leisure center. Class is 2 hrs long, twice a week, and they study kobudo with us for free 1 class/week (as our space doesn't currently charge a fee).



terryl965 said:


> I believe the question should also include if they are in arec. center, church or a commercial building. This will help in uinderstanding how some are $125.00 and others are $50.00.


----------



## jthomas1600

$90 a month. I pay for two kids full time and one on a month by month basis between soccer seasons. My lessons are about 1/3 of the cost because I am only home about a 1/3 of the time due to work. It' suggested you take two classes a week though they don't mind if you pull a few extra classes. Our classes are held at a top notch facility dedicated solely to TKD. The only issues I have with the cost is the extra's like promotion fees and they routinely have board breaking classes to prep the kids for promotion and it's a few dollars a board etc. So at the end of the year you've paid a pretty good deal on top of the monthly fee. Also our classes are real short...45 min. to an hour. I try and offset that by going early and taking advantage of the warm up area and "free" instruction/coaching from willing blackbelt/assistant instructors who are also using the warm up area which is something we are basically encouraged to do anyway. 

I think I end up paying about $3,000 annually, which is a ton of money, but we've been doing it almost two years and it has been very, very good for my family.


----------



## terryl965

I know alot of people do not really understand the cost involved in running a school, for me it is simple $2600.00 per month lease, around $600.00 for electric, another $400.00 in cleaning supplys and bottle water. We also sell water, gatoraide, and stuff like that but mainly it just covers the cost of the rest of little things. So around $3500 - $4500 per month, now at our prices we need to maintain 45 active students and we currently have thirty so we are losing money. My space is 76 sqaure feet with about 5000 of that matted and the rest is workout room with wieghts and cardio machines. I decided a year ago to make it into a money making machine but as of now it has not happened mainly because I cannot water down the program so I continue to be the same as always. I figure I have myself, wife and three kids training and whatit cost me is worth it in the end because I get to control the training and make sude they are learning all aspect of the Art, sport as well.


----------



## ShelleyK

For both me and my daughter its $250 a month ... pretty much unlimited classes....we can go to whatever class we want to provided that its in our belt and age levels   So we both train around 9-12 hours a week!


----------



## edudley

Where my daughter goes, commercial building two classes a week - 99 a month. Testing is free and usually about 4 months apart. Month to Month, no contract.


----------



## sfs982000

I pay $150.00 a month dues, testing is additional and varies depending on what rank your testing for.  We have a dedicated building which we train out of.


----------



## ralphmcpherson

terryl965 said:


> I know alot of people do not really understand the cost involved in running a school, for me it is simple $2600.00 per month lease, around $600.00 for electric, another $400.00 in cleaning supplys and bottle water. We also sell water, gatoraide, and stuff like that but mainly it just covers the cost of the rest of little things. So around $3500 - $4500 per month, now at our prices we need to maintain 45 active students and we currently have thirty so we are losing money. My space is 76 sqaure feet with about 5000 of that matted and the rest is workout room with wieghts and cardio machines. I decided a year ago to make it into a money making machine but as of now it has not happened mainly because I cannot water down the program so I continue to be the same as always. I figure I have myself, wife and three kids training and whatit cost me is worth it in the end because I get to control the training and make sude they are learning all aspect of the Art, sport as well.


The instructors at my club can make quite good money if they put the effort in. Our GM gets the grading fees and the instructors keep the $50 per month from the students and just have to pay for the hire of a hall out of that. Basically my instructor has 2 venues that have two classes a week that go for an hour, so he technically works 4 hours a week. He has about 50 paying students in each of his classes, so about 100 students all up. Fifty dollars a month times 100 students is $5000 and out of that the halls cost a total of about $500 a month, that leaves $4500 a month. Not bad for 4 hours work, although he does organise and attend demos etc to keep the new students coming in. Our GM gets all the grading fees for 4000 students in total so he would also do well out of it. Im in business myself so I cant help but do the maths on how it all works.


----------



## MasterWright

We charge 40 per month but it's going up to 50 in September. Still a great deal for 3 times per week.


----------



## Stac3y

$50 per 10-12 week session, plus required tournament ($25 kids/$35 adults) and testing fee at end of the session, though not all ranks are eligible to test after one session, so those don't pay ($25 kids/$35 adults). So, on average, $33.33 per month for kids; $40 per month for adults.


----------



## jim777

$2 bucks per class, 2 classes per week. No contracts - you show up for class with your 2 bucks. Come full time and its $16 bucks a month depending on the month. Promotions are $15 and include the belt. Classes have enough instructors to have one BB for each belt level after the warm-ups.


----------



## Miles

I have no idea how much we charge for training but believe it is around $80-120/mo.  I have the best job there: I show up and teach.  I get to do any of the other Martial Arts classes which is pretty cool.  

It is fascinating to see the variety in pricing and structures.


----------



## Balrog

I'm in Houston, TX.  We charge $100 a month for an individual membership, $200 a month for a family membership with unlimited family members.


----------



## Spookey

Our club charges a $25 Registration (one time), and $35 monthly tuition, no contracts. Also, we have a family plan of $100 a month, for up to five family members. This includes three, one hour classes a week.

Testings are quarterly, and are also $35 for all colored belts.  

Tae-Kwon,
Spooks


----------



## Becca

Wow. Looking at this I'm extremely glad I'm training through my University! Our fee is 10 Euro (about $13) for the college year with unlimited classes all of which are 2 hours minimum. We have to pay for all our competitions but that's it...

Not looking forward to leaving Uni at all now! :O


----------



## IcemanSK

I teach out of my church. My program is a ministry of the church. I charge $50 per month & have 4 classes a week (beginner & advanced). Usually students do one or the other. The church takes out $50 a month for utilities. My overhead is next to nothing. 

In Los Angeles, where I am, the lowest price for a commercial school is $125.00 a month. I've seen $200-$400 per month here in my town.


----------

